# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  [xin giúp đỡ] NC studio V5 wiring diagram

## Huongnhat

Chào các bác

Hiện tại em có 1 khung máy router 3 trục đã dựng xong phần cơ, trong đó trục Y song mã
Về phần điện em có 4 bộ Hybrid HBS758, card NC Studio V5, biến áp đủ cả. Xin các bác giúp đỡ em phần sơ đồ mạch, đặc biệt là phần alarm để máy dừng bảo vệ trục Y khi có sự cố, và lựa chọn đúng công tắc hành trình thích hợp

Mong các bác giúp em, em học thuần cơ khí nên phần điện quả thật hiểu biết rất nông cạn, em vứt máy đấy lâu quá rồi mà chưa hoàn thành. em xin cảm ơn

----------


## ktshung

chân Ảlam đấu như ctac hành trình thôi bạn

----------

Huongnhat

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác vào tường em ấy. Trước em có gửi hình bản vẽ. Cơ bản là dùng được cho thiết bị của bác.

----------

Huongnhat

----------


## Huongnhat

> Bác vào tường em ấy. Trước em có gửi hình bản vẽ. Cơ bản là dùng được cho thiết bị của bác.


dạ vào tường nhà bác ở chỗ nào ạ

----------

